# The limestone forest of Jambusan



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Oct. 5, 2008. It's a beautiful sunday morning to shoot insects & plants in the limestone outcrop of Jambusan.

The limestone outcrop:










Limestone boulders:










Jungle Mike in the limestone forest:










Everyone is busy looking for insects for photo shooting:










The hill paddy field:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Hill paddy. (The rice is white-purple coloured)










unidentified species.










Assassin bug (_Triatoma_ sp.)










Juvenile of a cricket










Rice bug (_Leptocorisa acuta_)










Stink bug


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Juvenile of stick insect.










Probably a crab spider.



















Weevil










Pill millipede (2 cm long only)










When it is disturbed, it'll roll up its body to protect itself:


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

A wasp.










Unidentified species of butterfly.










Cricket.










Green rhino snail, _Rhinocochlis nasuta _










Unidentified species of snail.










The "hairy" snail of Borneo : _Cyclotus biciliatus_


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Spotted-leaf beetle.










White spider waiting for its prey:










Caterpillar










Hairy caterpillar










Cup fungus (_Cookeina sulcipes_)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic, your quite the explorer.
The first cave picture looks like a Skull carve out..


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Mushroom










fruits of rattan palm










introduced species....










Jewel orchid, _Malaxis _ sp.










wild orchid, _Eria _ sp. ??


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Arum (_Amorphophallus brachyphyllus_)










Unidentified species (flowers & fruits):










Inflorescence of a species of _Piper_.










THE END>>>> Thanks for viewing.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

orlando said:


> Wow! Fantastic, your quite the explorer.
> The first cave picture looks like a Skull carve out..


Thanks Orlando.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey JungleMike,

Thank you very much for the wonderful pictures. They are just phenomenal. 

Ravi


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

What a beautiful pics JungleMike. They made me enjoy for a bit.
Rgds


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks all for viewing...


----------

